# BR UK Tax Code



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone knows what this means????


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

BR is basic rate, also known as emergency tax. its basically the rate that a company will put you on if they dont have a p45 / p46 for you. it would also be the rate you paid if you had a second job, unless you split your tax code but thats a whole different story.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know it means basic rate. Im on about because I have left the UK, why am I on any code, or that code.
Confusing.


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Were you on a basic rate tax code with your previous employer in the UK? Do you have other income in the UK such as investments or rent on a property you own?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im renting a property out, but that money goes straight into the bank....

I was on erm, 258L or something like that


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

I think its still classed as income. I'm not sure whether you're still entitled to your personal allowance if you're not earning in the UK. I could be wrong though.
If your tax code has changed you should have had a notice of coding from your tax office explaining the calculation and the reason for the new code. Either try to get in touch with your tax office in the UK, or see if you can find anything on here HM Revenue & Customs: Home Page


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Helen, yes I have had that from the revenue, it states "I believe you are currently between jobs" and we have therefore put your code to BR...
If I get the 4K personal allowance whatever is it, I would be laughing! hehe


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

You need to tell the Inland Revenue that you've left the UK by completing a P85.

See here for more info HM Revenue & Customs: Income Tax when leaving the UK


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I completed a P85 and sent to a tax claim company, I assume it went via them?
maybe not...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't worry. I will be able to help with this.

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

help help elphaba help...

its the season of good will hahaha


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Patience my child, patience. 

-


----------

